# Dunsparce Appreciation Thread



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

People know about Bidoof, Magikarp, and all those other seemingly unwanted Pokemon and think those are the most unappreciated. But what about Dunsparce?
Atleast those Pokemon evolve, poor Dunsparce doesn't. I always have had a soft spot for this Pokemon so it deserves it's dues in this thread. Post pictures of Dunsparce and discuss the Dunsparciest of the Dunsparces.

My Dunsparce starter Silver playthrough log: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7348385/1/#new


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 3, 2010)

*****es dont know bout my 99% flinch chance.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

I HAD YOU ALL THIS TIME AND NOW YOU TELL ME YOU FLY?
WHAT'S NEXT, YOU CAN TALK? >:l


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

<3333 Dunsparce.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> People know about Bidoof, Magikarp, and all those other seemingly unwanted Pokemon and think those are the most unappreciated. But what about Dunsparce?
> Atleast those Pokemon evolve, poor Dunsparce doesn't. I always have had a soft spot for this Pokemon so it deserves it's dues in this thread. Post pictures of Dunsparce and discuss the Dunsparciest of the Dunsparces.


This is the most true thing I've read all day...


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Fail thread is fail.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Fail thread is fail.


You aren't contributing. Don't post if you don't have something to say.

And I actually heard Dunsparces were actually pretty good to use sometimes.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Fail thread is fail.


I see your job today is to be a 24/7 *censored.1.3*.

But yeah Sean, if it by chance has Seren Grace and has the move Headbutt then it can still rock face. Flinch the hell out of everything.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

Dunsparce is beast in the meta-game.  Like Solg said, Serene Grace can let it flinch a lot of stuff.  Oh yeah, and it can also learn Ancient Power so it can have a better chance of increasing all of its stats.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 3, 2010)

Plus not to mention it's *censored.3.0*ing awesome.

Snake with wings and a drill for a tail.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Dunsparce is one of my favorite pokemon of all time.

I love this thread, Dunsparces are under appreciated and unlike Bidoof, they are actually pretty good.

Bidoof is a horrible remake of Zigzagoon.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Dunsparce is one of my favorite pokemon of all time.
> 
> I love this thread, Dunsparces are under appreciated and unlike Bidoof, they are actually pretty good.
> 
> Bidoof is a horrible remake of Zigzagoon.


No,Bidoof is an enhanced version of Dunsparce.


----------



## random guy (Apr 3, 2010)

I beat SS and I still have to catch one.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

I remember when I first found one when I was 5. I thought it was a legendary and went crazy! XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2010)

Screw Dunsparce.
Ratata is where it's at.
But not just any Ratata.
MY Ratata
It's at the TOP *censored.3.0*ING PERCENTAGE
Ok bye.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I beat SS and I still have to catch one.


You must now go to Dark Cave and catch one immediately or else Cynthia with destroy you with a army of Garchomps.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Screw Dunsparce.
> Ratata is where it's at.
> But not just any Ratata.
> MY Ratata
> ...


You should be shot and marooned for such blasphemy.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you hate about Dunsparce?  It's got balanced stats, an amazing movepool, and a great ability. xP .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Sexy.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 3, 2010)

GO DUNSPARNCE! :3


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll just leave this right here.


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I'll just leave this right here.


Oh look, a useless pokemon that isn't Dunsparce.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooper is ∞ times better than Dunsparce.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You call it useless when it is actually better than a Dunsparce,evolve it and you'll get a kick ass Quagsire.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunsparce doesn't even have to evolve to be kickass.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *censored.3.0*. Wooper is NOT useless. -_-;


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahah.  Oh wow.  




> You call it useless when it is actually better than a Dunsparce,evolve it and you'll get a kick ass Quagsire.


I can't hear you over the sound of Quagsire flinching so much.  What a pansy.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point right thar.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

Wooper doesn't have to evolve to be awesome.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunsparce <3333
Its awesome in many ways.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> People know about Bidoof, Magikarp, and all those other seemingly unwanted Pokemon and think those are the most unappreciated. But what about Dunsparce?
> Atleast those Pokemon evolve, poor Dunsparce doesn't. I always have had a soft spot for this Pokemon so it deserves it's dues in this thread. Post pictures of Dunsparce and discuss the Dunsparciest of the Dunsparces.


Magikarp is wanted. :L Gyrados is pretty awesome.


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Guys, I love Dunsparce. You should all love Dunsparce, too.






```
[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/lovedunsparce.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wooper doesn't have to evolve to be awesome.


Dunsparce doesn't have to be out of the egg to be awesome.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, Magikarp (aka MagiKRAP) is unwanted UNTIL it evolves.

ALL GLORY TO THE DUNSPARCE!


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooper doesn't have to exist to be awesome.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Everyone is all of a sudden liking dunsparce? ._.'


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That post made absolutely no sense.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're stupid, because it did, your brain probably isn't developed enough to understand a "joke", oops, I meant the truth.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Everyone is all of a sudden liking dunsparce? ._.'


Eh, I've like Dunsparce ever since my old friend used it online.  It really impressed me of how useful it was (before I thought it was fairly pointless).

Is everyone liking Wooper just because of Chuggaaconroy? :L .


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh and when it comes to 2nd gen water-types...
Hi, Octillery was here. I can pretty much know nearly every move ever and shoot it out of my nose. I'll be kicking some ass now, bye.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it didn't make sense. You're just an *censored.1.3* who only thinks of himself.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is like saying that you have nothing, and nothing is awesome.

The thought of Wooper would have to exist for it to be awesome, therefore making it impossible to be awesome without existing.


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think we should fight in the Domain of the Dunsparce.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Oh and when it comes to 2nd gen water-types...
> Hi, Octillery was here. I can pretty much know nearly every move ever and shoot it out of my nose. I'll be kicking some ass now, bye.


Octillery belongs in the trash, maybe if it digs hard enough in the piles of garbage bags, it'll find Dunsparce !


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never actually liked wooper really, since there is Starmie, Milotic and other *censored.2.0*. And if there is another post about dunsparce outside of this thread, anyone care to post it? -_-'


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I don't think we should fight in the Domain of the Dunsparce.


I agree on this, the god of Dunsparces would not appreciate it.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope it does.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, when Dunsparce was taking the trash out, it got cut on a sharp rock and all of the Woopers fell out.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a fail of epic proportions.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel this needs to be in the Rocket HQ 2 also.

But as the Dunsparce Fan Club.


----------



## John102 (Apr 3, 2010)

I actually prefer shuckle over dunaparce, I mean look at the thing, it's a sexy beast. Dunsparce isn't bad though. Don't *censored.3.0*le with shuckle~

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I actually prefer shuckle over dunaparce, I mean look at the thing, it's a sexy beast. Dunsparce isn't bad though.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Shuckle, now there's an awesome pokemon.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

The better ground/water pokemon from Quagsire is probably Whiscash. ;D .


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

I like Shuckle too, but it already gets it's credit as the Pokemon with the highest Defence in the game, along with the move Power Trick.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I actually prefer shuckle over dunaparce, I mean look at the thing, it's a sexy beast. Dunsparce isn't bad though.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I like this more. :L

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

I just wish Shuckle learned better moves, except for power trick, of course


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Did no one like the sexy Dunsparce girl I posted? TT.TT


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

I still love Wooper.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Did no one like the sexy Dunsparce girl I posted? TT.TT


I would've, but she was dressed like a Dunsparce, so I had to go vomit in a garbage can for 10 minutes.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I just wish Shuckle learned better moves, except for power trick, of course


Yeah, Shuckle is awesome. It has Toxic, which is a good move  (which is perfect since it has insane Defense and SpD stats.)


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

One of TBT's older members, long gone by now, made this. Might as well post it while be talk about Shuckle.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 3, 2010)

I love dunsparce. It's an awesome Pokemon. It was so good back on Colosseum. 

I need to get one on SS


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need a Shuckle Appreciation thread  :O


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> One of TBT's older members, long gone by now, made this. Might as well post it while be talk about Shuckle.


I'd tap that. >:3


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Did no one like the sexy Dunsparce girl I posted? TT.TT


If it was an actual chick then maybe I would've like it more. :3


----------



## AndyB (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's an idea for Mr.L...
Get your head out of your ass, stop being a *censored.7.2* all day, then maybe some people will get over the fact you have no *censored.8.1*.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Here's an idea for Mr.L...
> Get your head out of your ass, stop being a *censored.7.2* all day, then maybe some people will get over the fact you have no *censored.8.1*.


Wow, that was pretty pathetic, but, that's pretty obvious coming from someone like you.


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2010)

Andy, that should be on the word of advice. xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> One of TBT's older members, long gone by now, made this. Might as well post it while be talk about Shuckle.


At lvl. 80 or something, Shuckle becomes one of the toughest forces to deal with. Equally matching Tyranitar.


----------



## David (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this whole thread it pathetic.


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2010)

Guys stop quoting that damn Shuckle thing, it is stretching my page really far.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, seriously. Why're you suddenly posting like an *censored.1.3* lately?
Do you think it makes you cool, or... is it something I just don't get obviously?

You can post back in your own little way, I'd have already moved on and continued being *censored.3.0*ing awesome. 
Am I right? ... of course I am.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pathetic is saying a thread is fail yet still posting in it long after you said it.
It actually was your first post in this thread.


----------



## John102 (Apr 3, 2010)

If shuckle had any speed at all to pull off a power trick iand use gyro ball, it would be the best pokemon ever.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

Dang, I wanna stream Pokemon Colosseum and try Dunsparce on my team ;_;.  Also Shuckle as well, if that's obtainable.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> If shuckle had any speed at all to pull off a power trick iand use gyro ball, it would be the best pokemon ever.


Seriously, though, EV trained, Shuckle becomes a pok


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 3, 2010)

I caught one in my soul silver


----------



## John102 (Apr 3, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> I caught one in my soul silver


Shuckie or Dunsparce? You get the Shuckle on that island to the left of the whirl islands.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Dunsparce learns many moves usually assigned to a specific type: it's the only non-Flying-type Pok


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 3, 2010)

Posted a thread in the Rocket Base.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 3, 2010)

I love Dunsparce <3

I'm gonna EV train one just for this group =P


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

You know what else is an awesome Pokemon?

Smeargle.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Fail thread is fail.


yeah, you're cool.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I love Shuckle <3
> 
> I'm gonna EV train one just for this group =P


But we're for Dunsparces, not Shuckles. D:


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> You know what else is an awesome Pokemon?
> 
> Smeargle.


Then how come ditto isn't? Pretty much both the same thing, except smeargle is stronger and copies moves not pokemon.


----------



## John102 (Apr 3, 2010)

Time to get this thread back on topic, I'm sorry for ever mentioning shuckle D=

Dunsparce is sexy.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Time to get this thread back on topic, I'm sorry for ever mentioning shuckle D=
> 
> Dunsparce is sexy.


Proof:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>

Sorry I had to put it in a spoiler, sakura couldn't handle the sexy.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put that thing in a spoiler.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what she said.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you?


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.' It was stretching the whole page.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denial.

@Garrett 13


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're acting 7.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a lot of candy today. :veryhappy:


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *censored.3.0* is that suppose to mean.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, XD

To redeem myself, here is a video on Dunsparce.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rfaMYrFnSoI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rfaMYrFnSoI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means I am hyper.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You act 7 every day.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hyper, so you go around acting like a *censored.1.2*? :L


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Examples please.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 3, 2010)

ew the girl in that pic is like 10.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All over the thread.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> ew the girl in that pic is like 10.


That's Japan for you.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll go catch a Dunsparce.


----------



## random guy (Apr 3, 2010)

Are they rare I have been looking in dark cave for awhile now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'll go catch a Dunsparce.


1 Talk *censored.2.0*
2 Get confronted
3 Talk more *censored.2.0*
4 Get pwned
5 Realize you're wrong
6 ???
7 Go catch Dunsparce and profit


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 3, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I got shuckie but I caught dunsparce


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason I started *censored.4.1* at people was because I was in a bad mood, and I realized I was a *censored.1.2* these past few hours.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 3, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Are they rare I have been looking in dark cave for awhile now.


Firered. 

three island.

the patch of grass where ONLY dunsparce appear.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are we getting these photos of humans dressed as pokemon .. If theres an eevee wanna pm it to me


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 3, 2010)

Dunsparce are fugly. That is all


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find them on photobucket. Just type in the pokemon's name and you'll most likely find one.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 Make excuses?


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't care if you believe me or not, I don't even know you.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you don't know any of the ones you yelled at. So what you've just said is invalid.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just that nobody can resist the Dunsparce!


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever, hate me or not, I'm here.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said you weren't here. Or that I hated you.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just making a point/pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you, Solgineer, Nevermore, and some other people probably do now, since I acted like a complete *censored.1.3* to you guys, and don't call me an attention whore or sympathy whore, because I'm not.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are now pulling things out of thin air. Nobody has called you a whore of any kind.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wasn't going to, but oh well. I thought you were trolling more so.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant after that post not to call me a whore of any kind.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

I hate Dunsparce.

=3


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's just end this, it's going in circles.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Why is it that all of the famous people here on tbt get away with saying nasty things and they only notice when people like me say mean things?


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I hate Dunsparce.
> 
> =3


^
I really don't see how it's so "amazing".


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I hate Dunsparce.
> 
> =3


You are going to die young.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I hate Dunsparce.
> 
> =3


Prepare to join Megamant on an island in the Caribbean to be shot and marooned.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a SNAKE.
With WINGS.
With a DRILL for a TAIL.

How is that not cool?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Protects self with strong blue armor*


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, Dunsparce is cute! =D Man, I really have to stop making that count so much in my internal Pokemon rating system. >_>

I always thought it evolved. O_O


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know blue was a magic color to protect yourself with, thanks for the tip broski.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's missing...



_A shell :3_


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Remember, children. Dunsparce are wonderfully dangerous weapons.

On another related note, you can only encounter Dunsparce in Dark Cave through swarms, and supposedly Rock Smash rocks.


----------



## muffun (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Why is it that all of the famous people here on tbt get away with saying nasty things and they only notice when people like me say mean things?


Because the "mean things" you say are usually rehashes of old and/or unfunny memes. (i.e.  "Fail thread is fail.") 

And plus, you're eleven years old so don't expect anyone to take you seriously.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget that if it has Serene Grace, you could give it a moveset like this:

Rock Slide - Flinches highly with serene grace
Bite - Flinches highly with serene grace
Headbutt - Flinches highly with serene grace
Body Slam - Will paralyze 60% of the time with serene grace

Remember that you attack an enemy who is paralzyed with a flinching move, they have only a 30% chance of hitting you. Dunsparce = Win


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thirteen.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shells are for weak Pokemon who need protection.
Dunsparce will float up onto Charizard and dry hump it and headbutt it until it dies, and it can't do anything because it won't stop flinching... at it's awesome drill for a tail.


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2010)

Why Dunsparce? Just because its dunsparce?


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roflmao. XD I actually laughed.

But shuckle isn't a weakling. :L


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Why Dunsparce? Just because its dunsparce?


Why not?


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't you say that with anything?


----------



## muffun (Apr 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter. You're still immature.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 3, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Why Dunsparce? Just because its dunsparce?


It looks awesome
No-one uses it so no-one suspects how rape it is
It is awesome
Read my post about how if it has Serene Grace and a good moveset then the enemy is basically stuffed.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 3, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we've already established that.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I already said that it has a drill for a *tail*, and *wings*, and it is also a *snake*.

Being a snake makes it Samuel L Jackson's worst enemy.
And you have to be a badass to be his worst enemy, he doesn't take *censored.2.0* and eats your hamburgers.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 3, 2010)

To get this straight in my head im not a lover of Dunsparce but im not all "Dunsparce sucks the D"   "Dunsparce is a weakling"   ... 


Now if we were talking about Eevee


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only works on me, broski.

BTW, Dunsparce is fail.


----------



## muffun (Apr 3, 2010)

For years I couldn't figure out where his mouth was, thank God they put that animation in DPPt with Dunsparce opening it's mouth. Haha.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> To get this straight in my head im not a lover of Dunsparce but im not all "Dunsparce sucks the D"   "Dunsparce is a weakling"   ...
> 
> 
> Now if we were talking about Eevee


Eevee is only good when its evolved. >:3


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eevee is good anyway


----------



## random guy (Apr 3, 2010)

When I catch it it's going in the box I put all the wild pokemon I never use.


----------



## Caius (Apr 3, 2010)

Dunsparce is amazing.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Goddamn it Rockman stop trying to be an outcast and not like what everyone else (or most) do.

Not wanting to join TR
Not liking Dunsparce
etc.

It's old and annoying.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a giant poster of dunsparce in my bedroom, and everynight before I go to sleep, I walk over to it in my dunsparce pyjamas and give it a kiss.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Goddamn it Rockman stop trying to be an outcast and not like what everyone else (or most) do.
> 
> Not wanting to join TR
> Not liking Dunsparce
> ...


1. I never said I didn't want to join Team Rocket. I love TR.
2. There are Pokemon that are better than Dunsparce.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You constantly were like, "AMA MESS U GUYS UP I'M RED !!!!!!!

Okay, that is fine that's your opinion just stop posting it every 3 seconds this topic IS for people who DO like Dunsparce.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I have a giant poster of dunsparce in my bedroom, and everynight before I go to sleep, I walk over to it in my dunsparce pyjamas and give it a kiss.


Me too :3.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> You constantly were like, "AMA MESS U GUYS UP I'M RED !!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, that is fine that's your opinion just stop posting it every 3 seconds this topic IS for people who DO like Dunsparce.


I was roleplaying as Red.

And I can take a hint, I've stopped for the past few hours you dunce.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed XD

I was wondering what he was raging at, I went back 2 pages and didn't see any of your posts ;X


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's one on last page, post154. I didn't bother with the time as it was on the last page.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Please, you're all waking the Dunsparce. We must silence ourselves to worship the Dunsparce. Make small circles of chanting, and we shall further become one with the Dunsparce.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Nice over-used picture you got there.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello mr. gsw lotsofnumbers.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really consider 4 to be a lot but hey.... : /


----------



## Caius (Apr 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Please, you're all waking the Dunsparce. We must silence ourselves to worship the Dunsparce. Make small circles of chanting, and we shall further become one with the Dunsparce.


Ilu marcelo.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Please, you're all waking the Dunsparce. We must silence ourselves to worship the Dunsparce. Make small circles of chanting, and we shall further become one with the Dunsparce.


I feel little wings on my back.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps we should ask to make a joinable group.

And then have battles of only Dunsparce teams.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Why are you guys making such a big deal out of dunsparce, when no one every gave a damn about it anyway until today.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Why are you guys making such a big deal out of dunsparce, when no one every gave a damn about it anyway until today.


...That's why this thread was made. So it gets it's dues.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 3, 2010)

You guys have taken this overboard.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone is acting like its all so godly. ._.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it ever since I caught it on Silver.

I named him Danny.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, I saw one take down a Tyranitar once.

@nevermore: I'm not entirely sure about making a group, maybe.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Official Religion of Dunsparce?


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you over half of this thread is trying to fit in by liking dunsparce but really don't. But whatever. 


And for the group thing, I don't think it would really work out. With the battles, just attacking with dunsparce. :L Its like a fight against two metapods.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Metapods and Dunsparces are different. You clearly know nothing about Dunsparces.

I don't really think you can say that people are trying to fit in when even you are unsure what you're talking about.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im just using metapod as an example. Clearly, dunsparce doesn't have the best of moves, and the ones that are kickass would be overused.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point? Many people do that.

I mean, if you were trying to win a battle, wouldn't you use your best moves?


----------



## random guy (Apr 3, 2010)

There is already a joinable pokemon group there is no need for two.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Dittos use Transform, that's overused.

Look, it's pretty strange to use a Defence oriented Pokemon for Attack purpose, you play a Pokemon out how it is meant to be played and take advantage of it.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is getting us nowhere. :C Yea you would.


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

The love of Dunsparce should not be confined within a group. It shall spread throughout the universe in the form of hope... and tiny wings.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> The love of Dunsparce should not be confined within a group. It shall spread throughout the universe in the form of hope... and tiny wings.


The last park made me smile. and chuckle a little.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> The love of Dunsparce should not be confined within a group. It shall spread throughout the universe in the form of hope... and tiny wings.


...Wait a second! If I join this cause, can I be your architect? Maybe make the spy headquarters?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no.


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

The Dunsparce need no architect, for their foundations are set in the hearts of millions. The Dunsparce appreciate your offer, and wish you eternal stamina for drilling holes with your tail.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> The Dunsparce need no architect, for their foundations are set in the hearts of millions. The Dunsparce appreciate your offer, and wish you eternal stamina for drilling holes with your tail.


No one's willing to hire me! I could make it in the shape of a Dunsparce, possibly.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> The Dunsparce need no architect, for their foundations are set in the hearts of millions. The Dunsparce appreciate your offer, and wish you eternal stamina for drilling holes with your tail.


That sounded dirty.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, now it sounds dirty to me too. >.>


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/ulWR8Z_0bXE


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ulWR8Z_0bXE


Yellow <3

Nice pics btw.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the dirty one.

"eternal stamina for drilling holes with your tail" XD


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirt is the vital liquid of all the Dunsparce. If it sounded dirty, then the Dunsparce wish it to sound so, for our vitality is their main source of power.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is a nice little video I found posted by someone else. Glad to know there are other people out there like us.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

This is what Dunsparce is based off of: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsuchinoko


----------



## OJ. (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll join some other cause, and serve as the architect. You guys just can't take future greatness! *storms off*


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> This is what Dunsparce is based off of: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsuchinoko


Looks epic.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 3, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It scares me.  :O


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me how so.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be the basis for Dunsparce but it must have been drastic alterations to the development of Dunsparce, I barely see a resemblance.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't look anything like a Dunsparce.

@Chowder-Chan: It has its mouth open and it looks violent... :O


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Dunsparces are unique in a way. The look like something weird. But they are cute.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking at different positions of Dunsparces, trying to decide which would look the best for a building.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to make a signature with a Dunsparce render.  This is really inspiring me  .


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone else positive that in the next gen Dunsparce will get a well earned evolution? No doubt it will be ground/flying, since Dunsparce must be a baby form with developing wings and it can also dig. Even the Pokedex confirms it. So it will basically be a flying snake, seems cool to me.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 3, 2010)

http://fanlistings.czweb.org/dunsparce/
^ This website made me lol XD

&Yea, Dunsparce will definitely get an evolution. I picture a beedrill type creature though xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Anyone else positive that in the next gen Dunsparce will get a well earned evolution? No doubt it will be ground/flying, since Dunsparce must be a baby form with developing wings and it can also dig. Even the Pokedex confirms it. So it will basically be a flying snake, seems cool to me.


I think it should just get larger wings and a bigger drill tail. Maybe longer beard spike things.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, over 20 pages full of Dunsparce love.  

<3 .


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, even though it is only a normal type. I just think they classify normal because it can barely do flying or ground moves, though still the only non-ground to learn Dig through leveling and only non-flying learning Roost through leveling.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Yeah, even though it is only a normal type. I just think they classify normal because it can barely do flying or ground moves, though still the only non-ground to learn Dig through leveling and only non-flying learning Roost through leveling.


Yeah, and Roost is a great move as well  .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Yeah, even though it is only a normal type. I just think they classify normal because it can barely do flying or ground moves, though still the only non-ground to learn Dig through leveling and only non-flying learning Roost through leveling.


Which definitely leads to a flying/ground evolution.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm breeding baby Dunsparces for you all so tell me if you want one! ^_^


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 4, 2010)

Yay, Dunsparce had his first child! Who wants one?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 4, 2010)

Dunsparce love <3
----
Lets all join hands and sing to the Gods of Dunsparces above.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 4, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Dunsparce love <3
> ----
> Lets all join hands and sing to the Gods of Dunsparces above.


Oh Dunsparce, you are the lord! With you by my side I am never bored. You are cool, do not drool, punish fools and make me look cool.

Good song, no? =3


----------



## Elliot (Apr 4, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3
Lets make a song and vote which one is good <3.
But they are all good whoever loses :3.(Only to songs that make love to Dunsparce )


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 4, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now it should go around Serene Grace. Let's see, erm...

Serene Grace is insane, you will in so much pain.


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

(To amazing Grace)

Dunsparce, your base,
Stuck to, the ground,
Where you track through mud with glee.
Your eyes stay closed,
So long you sleep,
But when you wake, you're free.

The wings of white,
Your tail of drill,
Don't run away, oh please!
Enlighten us, 
Teach your ways to see,
Reach us, so we believe.

Yeah I've got nothing else.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Dunsparce, Dunsparce!
The end of the world
Coming down on thee
But all I can say is
Dunsparce, Dunsparce!
Child of earth
Maker of Worlds
Destroyer of Evil
Dunsparce, Dunsparce!
Being of awesome
Nothing can beat
Your Drill tail and wings
Dunsparce, Dunsparce!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah, that big ol' bee slug thing


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2010)

I dug out my old Silver version to see the clock still worked, and decided to play through it using a Dunsparce instead of a starter.
Make a log of this Y/N?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> I dug out my old Silver version to see the clock still worked, and decided to play through it using a Dunsparce instead of a starter.
> Make a log of this Y/N?


ohellyus.


----------



## m12 (Apr 4, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> I dug out my old Silver version to see the clock still worked, and decided to play through it using a Dunsparce instead of a starter.
> Make a log of this Y/N?


I would kill for this log. *Kill* in the name of the Dunsparce.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

I LOVE DUNSPARCE.


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tears of joy have been shed.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 4, 2010)

*Breeds more Dunsparce*

God damn it none of them have the nature I want and/or Serene Grace.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 4, 2010)

I caught a Dunsparce today when I rock smashed. =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I caught a Dunsparce today when I rock smashed. =D


Sounds dirty too.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll go ahead and post one in Retro Games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Dunsparce is a beast.

Thunder Wave
Headbutt
Rock Slide
Bite

Have a fun time trying to attack a Dunsparce with this moveset, only to fail every time from being paralyzed or flinched.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dunsparce is a beast.
> 
> Thunder Wave
> Headbutt
> ...


If he had Wonder Guard you would have a God among pokemon.

Dunsparce wants to learn Judgement, delete a move?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7348385/1/#new
Here it is, my log. I notice that when I capture my Dunsparce in Silver version effects like Serene Grace do not appear until R/S/E.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2010)

How come...I wasn't informed about this thread?
Dunsparce is one of the BAMFs that exist today.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Of course it is, that is why this thread exists.


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7348385/1/#new
> Here it is, my log. I notice that when I capture my Dunsparce in Silver version effects like Serene Grace do not appear until R/S/E.


Unfortunately. But I assure you, dunsparce is still top notch.


----------

